# DK35SE HST (circa 2011)



## baccaratchurchill (8 mo ago)

What size is the air conditioner belt? Thanks.


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

Here is the manual for your tractor................I glanced through it and did not see a part number or size for this belt but I might now have looked hard enough...............If it is not in there, call your local NAPA parts store.............They can more then likely cross it to a NAPA part number......









DAEDONG KIOTI DK35SE MANUAL Pdf Download


View and Download Daedong KIOTI DK35SE manual online. KIOTI DK35SE tractor pdf manual download. Also for: Kioti dk40se, Kioti dk45hse, Kioti dk35chse, Kioti dk40chse, Kioti dk45chse.




www.manualslib.com


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

As a last resort, use a piece of string or twine to run the route.. that’ll tell u the “size”..
Now look to see if it’s a “V belt”. or a flat w ridges.. count them., 
Good luck


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

thepumpguysc said:


> As a last resort, use a piece of string or twine to run the route.. that’ll tell u the “size”..
> Now look to see if it’s a “V belt”. or a flat w ridges.. count them.,
> Good luck



That too.......


----------

